# GelPro mats



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Has anyone used these mats? www.gelpro.com I have a back injury and have trouble standing for any period of time. I'm wondering if these mats would help. They are very pricey, so I'd like to hear others' opinions before I buy. Thanks.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, since I work on steel decks, know the importance of good mats. Not sure my company would buy these for me, but the ones I have are quite good.
When I retire again which will including relocating and working out of a kitchen in my home, these are on the wish list.
But for now a dear friend of mine has awful arthritis and I have ordered these as a Christmas present for her. On two other forums the reviews were great from people with back and leg troubles.
here are the reviews from thier website if you haven't seen them--
https://www.gelpro.com/page/reviews
Happy Holidays,
Nan


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks, Nan. I was hoping to find some independent reviews rather than relying on those on the seller's own website.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I haven't spent any time on the gel mats, but love the "extreme work mats." They seem to align the way your body stands. Just google the name.


----------

